# Buy a new car during Ramadan



## davecaltech

Just noticed that the Mistubishi dealer is offering 10k AED off on Pajero 3.5L two door - 99k is not bad for this car is it? They claimed that the offer will be finish end of this month.

So wondering is this a decent offer and shall I grab it now or later this year? 

Many thanks everyone!


----------



## Tropicana

Personally i will never get a 2 door Prado or Pajero; I would rather spend a bit more and get the 4 door version. The 2 door looks, at least to me, incomplete.

AFAIK, The 4 door version was selling for 99k even before Ramadan

So it doesnt look like a particularly good offer

And even if offers end after Ramadan they will return again.


----------



## Bigjimbo

Most car dealers will do good offers in Ramadan, and there is no garuntee that these offers will be repeated, especially with the supply situation with Japanese cars.


----------



## indoMLA

I heard that Ramadan would be an awesome time to buy a new car, but haven't seen much in the way of what I would consider 'good deals' as most of the stuff I am seeing are lease type sales which are a huge rip-off if you do the math. 

I guess January is the best time to buy during the huge country-wide sale.


----------



## Tropicana

There is no one month good for deals

And Ramadan is definitely not an "awesome" time to buy a car.

Most offers at this time include freeinsurance, free tvs etc

So its not really any discount on the car MSRP, rather it is added freebies, which is cash savings but not much

The best time to buy a car is pretty much anytime the car is being phased out for a new model.

For example, the Dodge Charger SEL, which is the mid version with leather + sunroof was 105-110k last year

However this June, they were offering it for 90k only as the new model had arrived . 

And yed, the lease offers are mostly ripoffs.


----------



## Kawasutra

The sales managers of some car dealers here think most of the residents are comming from the jungle and are not able to calculate 1+1, IMHO.
There is always a hidden rip off if you read the fine print. High interest rate, low residiual value, administration fees, early pay off fees, warranty promises that are a joke and so on, just to mention a few..!!

So, before you buy a car, do the math and read the fine print and consider the prospective resell value....!


----------



## ky1976

Had recently checked.. Pajero Sport 4 door 3.5 V6 top model with all the goodies is for 111k.. plus insurance & registration. And yes and LCD TV free.

Service contracts available:
60k kms - 6400 dhs
90k kms - 9400 dhs

Overall, its not too bad a deal. considering Pajero has great resale value even after 3-4 yrs of use.


----------



## Kawasutra

ky1976 said:


> Overall, its not too bad a deal. considering Pajero has great resale value even after 3-4 yrs of use.


Not anymore, because there are thousands of them in the market for sale and its getting worse. It is one of the cheapest SUV`s. Just look beside you on SZR and you see them everywhere.
But if you go for a used one you can get a good bargain...


----------



## JBY

davecaltech said:


> Just noticed that the Mistubishi dealer is offering 10k AED off on Pajero 3.5L two door - 99k is not bad for this car is it? They claimed that the offer will be finish end of this month.
> 
> So wondering is this a decent offer and shall I grab it now or later this year?
> 
> Many thanks everyone!


Chk with them the model date, sometimes they sell 1 year older model in ramdan for cheap, make sure the car you are buying is manuafactured within 2011. 

I say go for it, Ramadan is the best time to buy a car, best prices for cars are always in Ramadan has been this way in UAE since forever..Pajero is an awesome 4x4.


----------



## Tropicana

JBY said:


> , best prices for cars are always in Ramadan has been this way in UAE since forever..Pajero is an awesome 4x4.


Thats wrong, only some dealers offer good prices in Ramadan. Its simply a myth that prices during Ramadan are better. in most cases dealers throw in freebies and offer some discounts. 

And Pajero is good but very common and seems to be driven more by 1 particular type of driver; mid management, South Asian, considers 120 kph a very frightening speed , buys only silver or light blue because dark blue or maroon is too loud for him etc
Oh and did i mention they almost never take it out to the desert?

The toprange Pajero is good value but i wouldnt call it "awesome"


----------



## Dozza

Tropicana said:


> Thats wrong, only some dealers offer good prices in Ramadan. Its simply a myth that prices during Ramadan are better. in most cases dealers throw in freebies and offer some discounts.
> 
> And Pajero is good but very common and seems to be driven more by 1 particular type of driver; mid management, South Asian, considers 120 kph a very frightening speed , buys only silver or light blue because dark blue or maroon is too loud for him etc
> Oh and did i mention they almost never take it out to the desert?
> 
> The toprange Pajero is good value but i wouldnt call it "awesome"


:clap2:

I actually agree with this - The Pajero i suppose is the poor man's SUV

But each to there own, buy what you feel is right for you; but great deals will always be on the pre-owned market place


----------



## Moe78

poor man's SUV? So the Hyundai Tuscon, Toyota RAV4 and all those other SUVs below it are the hobo's SUV? haha


----------



## ky1976

Dozza said:


> :clap2:
> 
> I actually agree with this - The Pajero i suppose is the poor man's SUV
> 
> But each to there own, buy what you feel is right for you; but great deals will always be on the pre-owned market place


poor men dont drive SUV.. they consume too much fuel !! they dream of Lancer or Yaris

:focus: Pajero is nice but boring looks.. IMHO

If u willing to spend 120k.. stretch a bit more and consider Jeep Grand Cherokee or if you are particular about resale value Hyundai Santa Fe is a reasonable option too..

I personally like the latest offer by Toyota.. drive new car every 2 yrs.. liked the Aurion nicely loaded and you have to shell out only 1.5k/month and they take care of everything else including insurance. worth checking out.


----------



## NAM

indoMLA said:


> I heard that Ramadan would be an awesome time to buy a new car, but haven't seen much in the way of what I would consider 'good deals' as most of the stuff I am seeing are lease type sales which are a huge rip-off if you do the math.
> 
> I guess January is the best time to buy during the huge country-wide sale.


Hey,

If you dont mind a second hand car, then do check out auctions. Sometimes they have fantastic deals. My heart was set on a wrangler/jeep, 2008 model for 20k, only 11000km on it. Good condition, Tasjeel passed etc. You basically bid on the car, which runs for 4-8 days, varies on each car and deposit a cheque. Bid was off by the time I went in again. .

Also saw a couple of BMW's(6 series was going at great price), a sweet lookin Cadillac and Prado's, Pajero's etc. 

Nazish


----------



## Tropicana

ky1976 said:


> poor men dont drive SUV.. they consume too much fuel !! they dream of Lancer or Yaris
> 
> 
> If u willing to spend 120k.. stretch a bit more and consider Jeep Grand Cherokee or if you are particular about resale value Hyundai Santa Fe is a reasonable option too..
> 
> .


"Poor man's SUV" is a phrase;
it doesnt mean that poor people literally drive Pajeros

It means that people who want SUV's but are not financially well off enough to buy the overpriced Prado will choose the Pajero. 


I dont think there will be a world of difference between the Santa fe and Grand Cherokee in terms of resale value. 
The only SUVs which hold their values well are the Prado, LC and possibly the Armada


----------



## Kawasutra

Now, a customer can drive away a Dh100,000 4x4 vehicle by shelling out Dh1,599 in down payment and paying the same amount for the next 24 months. He can either choose to either return the car at the end of two years and drive a new one or pay the rest of the amount at a pre-agreed price. "Yes, that's all (Dh1,599) the down payment a customer needs to give to drive away a RAV4," said Simon Frith, Managing Director, Al-Futtaim Motors. "We've simply made it possible for our customers to avoid a big cash outlay at the front end of it, yet stay within the Central Bank guidelines."

For a car like Toyota's best-selling Corolla, a buyer simply puts in Dh999 down payment, followed by Dh999 over 24 months under the "Choices" scheme, rolled out in May. Frith hopes this scheme will account for 25 per cent of 2011 sales, while the deposit-solution would give it a further boost.

Auto loans from Al Nabooda start from 1.99 per cent interest for Audis and 3.39 per cent for Volkswagens, while Al Habtoor, UAE's Mitsubishi dealership, offers a 3.5 per cent interest on new car purchases.

Nissan's "Freedom" offer now allows buyers here to make a 10 per cent deposit in cash or credit card, and the other 10 per cent in six post-dated cheques interest-free. "Our sales were stalled briefly after the new rules, but since then, we're back to normal," said a Nissan salesman. "The rest of 2011 is a recovery period, barring any natural calamities."

*Source: Gulfnews*


----------



## Kawasutra

Kawasutra said:


> Now, a customer can drive away a Dh100,000 4x4 vehicle by shelling out Dh1,599 in down payment and paying the same amount for the next 24 months. He can either choose to either return the car at the end of two years and drive a new one or pay the rest of the amount at a pre-agreed price. "Yes, that's all (Dh1,599) the down payment a customer needs to give to drive away a RAV4," said Simon Frith, Managing Director, Al-Futtaim Motors. "We've simply made it possible for our customers to avoid a big cash outlay at the front end of it, yet stay within the Central Bank guidelines."
> 
> For a car like Toyota's best-selling Corolla, a buyer simply puts in Dh999 down payment, followed by Dh999 over 24 months under the "Choices" scheme, rolled out in May. Frith hopes this scheme will account for 25 per cent of 2011 sales, while the deposit-solution would give it a further boost.
> 
> Auto loans from Al Nabooda start from 1.99 per cent interest for Audis and 3.39 per cent for Volkswagens, while Al Habtoor, UAE's Mitsubishi dealership, offers a 3.5 per cent interest on new car purchases.
> 
> Nissan's "Freedom" offer now allows buyers here to make a 10 per cent deposit in cash or credit card, and the other 10 per cent in six post-dated cheques interest-free. "Our sales were stalled briefly after the new rules, but since then, we're back to normal," said a Nissan salesman. "The rest of 2011 is a recovery period, barring any natural calamities."
> 
> *Source: Gulfnews*


And after 2 or 3 years you can simply park the car at the designated abandoned area and fly away....


----------



## INFAMOUS

Porsche is offering 0% financing which I thought was pretty impressive!


----------



## ky1976

Tropicana said:


> "*Poor man's SUV" is a phrase*;
> it doesnt mean that poor people literally drive Pajeros
> 
> It means that people who want SUV's but are not financially well off enough to buy the overpriced Prado will choose the Pajero.
> 
> 
> I dont think there will be a world of difference between the Santa fe and Grand Cherokee in terms of resale value.
> The only SUVs which hold their values well are the Prado, LC and possibly the Armada


Thanks your time explaining.. let me throw an example:

VW Touareg is a poor man's Porsche Cayenne!! 

REALLY ??? :juggle:


----------



## ky1976

INFAMOUS said:


> Porsche is offering 0% financing which I thought was pretty impressive!


It is.. just not fitting my budget as of now.. but Cayenne is one car I wanna own in next 3-4 yrs..


----------



## FountainGuy

Hey Folks, great discussion!

I found this link online and am wondering if this is a good summary of all the deals out there during Ramadan:

Dubai Cars | Car Dubai | Dubai cars sale | Dubai car price | car prices in Dubai

Also, are these pretty much the deals that are going to be offered by dealers throughout the month? Or, do the deals get any better as the month ends?

Thanks!


----------



## nichols

Hi,
I'm moving to Dubai in 3 weeks and will be looking to buy a car. I'll only be using it for shopping trips, etc, not commuting, as my apartment and work are on the metro link. Where's the best place to buy a car? Dubbizle or a car dealership? What could I get for 35,000 AED, I only need a small car.


----------

